# Cry wolf



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all my next wip.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Good start.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

is he eating? looks good so far


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

No meli sniffing grass, was taken at our local zoo.
Here is the final pic.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Nice work there, Ken :smile:


----------

